# Kettle Soured Braggot



## boonchu (5/2/17)

I am currently brewing a kettle soured citra pale ale to be added to a macadamia sweet mead and was wondering if anyone has done anything similar


----------



## malt junkie (5/2/17)

Haven't done one though sounds interesting. Braggot is a Barls thing he's done some crackers. However souring works with somethings and not with others. Barls is also a big sour man so I await his comment. As with all things in life it's about balance, you may find, the grail lie in the final blending.

MJ


----------



## manticle (5/2/17)

Is the straight macadamia available? Just about to place another order if I can remember my account details.

PM if you want to avoid the whole retailer fandangle.


----------



## boonchu (6/2/17)

Yep it is the Heading to the Coast


----------



## manticle (6/2/17)

Cheers. Now to work out my password.


----------



## barls (6/2/17)

i have one sour braggot that i made but it was more funky then straight sour.
I'm looking forward to this one as well.


----------



## boonchu (6/2/17)

Went from 4.9 to 3.5 ph over 48 hours. Tomorrow it will be dry hopped with citra


----------



## damoninja (7/2/17)

boonchu said:


> Went from 4.9 to 3.5 ph over 48 hours.


How tart does that taste to you? Last kettle sours I did only got to 3.4, first one I did got all the way down to 3.1


----------



## boonchu (7/2/17)

Not overly before ferment but there is some. I need to check after ferment and it looses all that sugar


----------

